# It's official - Husky now at Sears



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Just saw Sears added this to their web site:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/sear...cat=Garden+Tractors&displayTarget=Subcategory

Brother next to Brother at last


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So now you can play sears and Lowe's to see who will give you the best price.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Didn't sears have them a few years ago before lowes? I know they didn't have them recently.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

American Yard Products (owned by Electrolux) builds both........although I know you guys know that.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So, what is the rationale? Craftsman possibly losing ground to Husky or just want to offer something "different" on the showroom floor for consumers (who don't obviously know that they are made from the same company) 

Hmmmmmm

:homereat:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Didn't sears have them a few years ago before lowes? I know they didn't have them recently. *


Yes....they've been offering them in their tractor catalog for a few years.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

are they going to carry all the husky toys for it ?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *are they going to carry all the husky toys for it ? *


They're the same as the Sears toys aren't they?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

for the most part they are.


----------

